# This is me...



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

HI, i am 29, three cats, two kids, 6 rabbits, 2 fish, a hamster and an ex-husband.
Husband said either he goes or pets do...hence the ex part lol

Have a 3 year old DSh male, black -oatmeal
a 2 year old DSH male black - twix
and a 6 month old exoctic smoke male, grey -zorro

I live in UK, Northamptonshire. And thats me really!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello to you too :lol:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

hello and welcome! your cats sound lovely, you live in a zoo similat to mine, haha :lol: look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL at the ex husband part, of course your pets come first! Anyways welcome to the forum


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome and please do post some pics for us of your family! :wink:


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

ic ant figure out how to post the pictures lol, but thanks for the welcome.
Yes it is a bit of a zoo inmy house. TO be honest, although i love all my pets to bits, I wont be replacing them after they go to rainbow bridge.
Theyre all lovely, but i do we think we have too many lol. I couldt part with any of themnow though.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi & Welcome from donna, the incredible trio and Freesia girl!


----------



## Astrotoy7 (Jan 19, 2006)

lolz @ ex-husband bit.... sounds like he wasnt a cat fan 

i wouldnt be able to live with someone who didnt love cats. My wife adores my two boys, but does feel slighted on the odd occasion in the attention dept. But she understands theyre still kittens, so they need nurturing !

Mreow !!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

LOL 0n th ex part :lol: 
Even tho I am new too I will say welcome


----------

